# arminian "exegesis" of john 6:43-45



## iahm87 (Dec 21, 2009)

the person attempts to provide an exegesis of john 6:43-45, and quotes james white as well. check this out guys

Home


----------



## Grafted In (Dec 21, 2009)

Very interesting. This is a great example of someone coming to a text and trampling it underfoot with their theological system, not allowing the text to mean what it clearly says. 

We, as Calvinists, must make sure that we are not doing this sort of shoddy exegesis as well.


----------

